# Ask Beez ?????



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

HEY GUYS,
Since BEEZ is one of the original posters and I'll admit I like his inputs, I wanted to ask him some questions since he is the only one on here that has Sixer season tickets and has a up close and personel look at the Sixers and the coaching staff so far this year. I wanted to ask him some questions. Feel free to ask him any questions that you have about the Sixers that you'd wanna know if you were up-close watching the games in person. As the season goes keep asking questions to see how the Sixers are developing during the home games. (Beez I hope you don't mind me putting you out here like this)

How has it been sitting at the home games been anyway BEEZ? Does Mo have a little more control and respect over the players? Does the bench and overall chemistry of the team look better? Do you think Mo looks like a better coach as of now in the season than he did last year at the end of the season?


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

:laugh:


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

LOL, I will answer the questions.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

First thing first, I will say Cheeks has more demand over the bench and hes not communicating with the fans nearly as much as he has in the past SO Far. There is still something brewing between him and Dalembert, I just cant put my finger on it, but if you watch games and hes does something good, he gets congrats from all except Cheeks. I dont understand it, he always also looks at him with disgust almost. The team doesnt seem as lax as it did last year which is a good thing. I really belive Salmons was a locker room cancer


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Hey BEEZ, I need relationship advice. What does a sage like you offer a young pup? Thanks in advance.

F!


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Is that your little tike in your avatar, BEEZ? Looks adorable. Luckily, it looks nothing like you. :laugh:


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

*www.askbeez.com* 

never know, could be a money making venture.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

Have you ever seen any of the old timers show up and kick it with the players on the court? Like Bobby Jones, Barkley, Dr. J, Andrew Toney, Chocolate Thunder, etc...

And other than Will Smith, are there any other stars who call themselves 6er fans?


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

I think Mo's a ******* no matter what evaulating he does over the course of the season.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

HKF said:


> Hey BEEZ, I need relationship advice. What does a sage like you offer a young pup? Thanks in advance.
> 
> F!


 F em and leave em alone.

Peace


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Jizzy said:


> Is that your little tike in your avatar, BEEZ? Looks adorable. Luckily, it looks nothing like you. :laugh:


 Yes and hes lucky he looks nothing like me. Luckily I have a gorgeous wife and he has her looks


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

SirCharles34 said:


> Have you ever seen any of the old timers show up and kick it with the players on the court? Like Bobby Jones, Barkley, Dr. J, Andrew Toney, Chocolate Thunder, etc...
> 
> And other than Will Smith, are there any other stars who call themselves 6er fans?


 Nope. Outside of World B. Free whose suits I absolutley hate when he walks through Victors Club no older players do. I always see Brian Westbrook and the Phillies 2nd basemen Chase Utley there


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

BEEZ said:


> F em and leave em alone.
> 
> Peace


Edit: Whoops, got to be a question

I have yet to master the second part of this equation. Teach me!!!





*?*


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

I meant to post about the Celtics game the other day. That said, I dont hear many in most circles calling Iggy a great defender anymore. His position defense was really good on Paul, but that said his help defense nowadays seems almost non-existent. Which is crazy because that was one of his strong points his rookie season


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Could it quite possibly be because of his demands of scoring the basketball?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Could it quite possibly be because of his demands of scoring the basketball?


Not at all. He's commanding the ball alot more now, but its not like hes this all world scorer where it would be a detriment to his defense.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

Why do dogs have cold noses ???

always wondered that


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

www.starbury.com said:


> Why do dogs have cold noses ???
> 
> always wondered that


I always wondered the same thing


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Let me also say the crowds are starting to remind of 93-96 pre Iverson with the dead and empty spaces all throughout the stadium its embarrasin


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

What is your general opinion on AI trade?

I mean, what do you think about what/who Philly acquired for him, AI in Denver, Miller and Joe Smith in Philadelphia...


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

It potentially will be "hopefully a good thing for the franchise". Its let Andre spread his wings which was really needed


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

BEEZ said:


> It potentially will be "hopefully a good thing for the franchise". Its let Andre spread his wings which was really needed


I thought it was a pretty good move, but I'm completely sold at this point. I think the sixers will be a better team next year than they would have been keeping Iverson.


----------



## Gtown07 (Dec 10, 2003)

What do you think about Carney? Can he be a very good starter?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Gtown07 said:


> What do you think about Carney? Can he be a very good starter?


I have no idea why I dont like Carney. by the way yesterdays daily news confirmed my comment about attendance. We are dead last in the league


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I think Carney could be a starter, but he'd only be a solid guy. From what I hear he has a good work ethic but they always have questioned his intensity on the floor one game he'll beast and then the next he'll be a mouse. So who knows if that'll change, when he's feeling it he has no conscience.

Looking at the pieces the team has, it might be a good idea to consider becoming a running team (which would be a situation where Carney would be successful as a starter). Let him fill the lane get easy baskets, in the half court he can help spacing by spotting up. His handle has improved compared to college but I'm still not completely confident when he drives to the basket, it just looks awkward.

To be a running team they have to move Andre Miller, but I'm not sure when or if that would happen.


----------



## Gtown07 (Dec 10, 2003)

I was thinking we could trade him for another first rounder. But maybe that's a little too Danny Aingeish....

The truth is I think a guy like Arron Afflalo or Morris Almond could help this team more than Rodney Carney. They're both better on defense and Afflalo is a better shooter, while Almond is a more complete player with superior handles. 

I just wanted to ask guys who watch every game what they think. I read somewhere on this board that after watching him this season he's the dark horse to be the best player out of this draft. Thought maybe I was missing something.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

They said that about Carney? Wow. I can't see that AT ALL. I mean I guess when people say darkhorse it can also include that the person has no shot at all.

I wonder if they can get a first rounder for him anyway.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Coatesvillain said:


> I think Carney could be a starter, but he'd only be a solid guy. From what I hear he has a good work ethic but they always have questioned his intensity on the floor one game he'll beast and then the next he'll be a mouse. So who knows if that'll change, when he's feeling it he has no conscience.
> 
> Looking at the pieces the team has, it might be a good idea to consider becoming a running team (which would be a situation where Carney would be successful as a starter). Let him fill the lane get easy baskets, in the half court he can help spacing by spotting up. His handle has improved compared to college but I'm still not completely confident when he drives to the basket, it just looks awkward.
> 
> To be a running team they have to move Andre Miller, but I'm not sure when or if that would happen.


Andre Miller works great with running teams. It's one of the strengths he's known for having.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Whats the sixers draft situation like this offseason?
edit nevermind I just saw the other thread.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Sliccat said:


> Andre Miller works great with running teams. It's one of the strengths he's known for having.


Not at all, the Nuggets were always complaining about him with the running. He's much better in the half court.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Coatesvillain said:


> Not at all, the Nuggets were always complaining about him with the running. He's much better in the half court.


He never played fast enough for the Nuggets to be a truly effective running team. It sucks when your PG slows you down


----------

